# 6D is amazing... Review UPDATED (practical usage)



## raiveeson (Jan 15, 2013)

HERE IS THE REVIEW GUYS... Hope u like them ..Please comment

Canon EOS 6d - A Practical Review


----------



## K-amps (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

Ironic.... a shot of a nice FF body and delicious L lenses taken with a POS or cell phone cam 

We await your high ISO shot samples.


----------



## raiveeson (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

I took it with my iPhone  ... My 7d is charging... Sorry for the Low res pics... Blame it on Iphone 4 ..Lol


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

I know the 6D is amazing.. I bought 3...


----------



## Eli (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

The 85mm looks so beefy on it lol.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

Im anxious to see. Im chomping at the FF bit. congrats!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

The 6D is a warmed up, served hot and fresh 5D2 for the next 4 years.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

6D should be considered as 1point AF camera


----------



## aalbert (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

I grew up using a Canon A-1... One point focusing ain't all that bad...... and the 6D, even if you opt to dumb it down to 1 AF point, is pretty damn awesome in my opinion - I love mine.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Dylan777 said:


> 6D should be considered as 1point AF camera


I had issues with every other point. It really is a 1 point AF camera. If the lighting was great, lots of contrast available, with a slower moving subject, all 11 points were great. But when I dimmed the light or tried focusing on a subject with less contrast, the outer points would sometimes miss. Nothing like my 5D3.
I reviewed the 6D and outlined those issues : http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/91-canon-6d-review if you wanted to take a look. ISO performance was great...much better than when I tested the Nikon D600. Dynamic range was on par with other Canon cameras (nothing like the Nikons). The review has the sample images if you want to see them.

Comparison with the 5D3 video as well for those who want to see the differences. The 6D produces great images, but using it is more like using a 60D with a couple new features than anything else. You will love it if you love the 6D. If you are coming from a 5D2 or 5D3, the photos will still be great with the 6D but there is a good amount missing.
Canon 6D Vs. 5D Mark III Hands On Review


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



dswatson83 said:


> If you are coming from a 5D2 or 5D3, the photos will still be great with the 6D but there is a good amount missing.



But then again, the 6d has a lot of advancements over the older 5d2 that aren't that obvious but still important like better metering/awb, less banding, silent shutter, ... see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11309.0


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Dylan777 said:


> 6D should be considered as 1point AF camera


That's a bit of an exaggeration. I've used the outer points on Canon's xxD cameras going back 10 years. They do work, but not as well. They are not cross type, so they are limited in direction and accuracy. It doesn't mean they don't work at all. They work, but they don't offer the latest, best, most accurate AF. Yes, cross-type points are much better.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Zlatko said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D should be considered as 1point AF camera
> ...



Yeah Dylon, I am forced to go with the loyalist on this one; your comment did sound like an elitist snub


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Zlatko said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D should be considered as 1point AF camera
> ...



Again....it should be considered as 1point AF camera. 

Off topic: There is nothing wrong with 1point AF camera. I use center AF 75% in my shooting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Dylan777 said:


> Again....it should be considered as 1point AF camera.



I partly disagree, it simply depends on the possibility of re-taking the shot or not - for "mission critical" shots the outer af points are probably out of the question, but if you want less focus & recompose with shallow dof and then review/retake the "extra" 10 points should be nice to have. And for tracking in good light it's most likely better to select more af points because the camera interpolates between them and single point af might loose focus faster.

Off topic, too: For peace of mind, it's best not to think of any other dslrs or competing brands out there.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Marsu42 said:


> Off topic, too: For peace of mind, it's best not to think of any other dslrs or competing brands out there.



Somehow, this made me a little bit sad.  If 6D just have the same center AF capability on all its 11 points, there will be no arguments like these.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



verysimplejason said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, too: For peace of mind, it's best not to think of any other dslrs or competing brands out there.
> ...



If I think of the 6d specs, I'm simply annoyed because Canon seems to have patched it together in a week just to somehow counter the d600, but since I won't jump ship at least for now due to Magic Lantern it's really best to concentrate on the pictures


----------



## eyeland (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...


+∞


----------



## raiveeson (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*

BELOW IS MY REVIEW FINALLY hope you guys like it.. PLEASE COMMENT


Canon EOS 6d - A Practical Review


----------



## raiveeson (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



K-amps said:


> Ironic.... a shot of a nice FF body and delicious L lenses taken with a POS or cell phone cam
> 
> We await your high ISO shot samples.




hi bro..

Have updated the review...Hope u like it...cheers...Peace


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...


That's the best summary of the 6D yet it weird why they did not make those outer points cross type like the 60D with only 11 it still does not pose a risk to the 5D3. I had a quick look at the 6D when I picked up another 5Dmk3 through the vf feels more like looking through a mk2 there is a massive difference between a 97℅ vf and 100℅ the controls feel totally alien when I have been used to 5D and 1D controls for so long Its quite small and light too small for me but I was looking at it for my wife since lighter is good for her. Also after being used to the awesome dof button on the 5d mk3 the 6d doesn't have this. She would not have been happy with te 6d ultimately so the 5dmk3 was definately still the better choice


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jan 20, 2013)

Why are people still comparing the 6D to the 5D3? It's not meant to be compared to...
if it were really better than the 5d3, who would buy it then..
You might as well compare the 5D3 to the 1DX and complain the 5D3 isn't as good...

The 6D should be compared cameras in the same range, not something higher..
I came from the 60D, then to the 5D3 so the 6D controls to me are very familiar since they're identical to the 60D...which isn't a good thing BTW..

So it's a good thing the outer points are not cross type because it's very hard to move th points using the thumb wheel thing...it's an awkward position for the thumb compared to the 5D's joystick.

When i used the 6D, although you can always use the center point and recompose, when using a large aperture lens like a f1.2 or 1.4 shooting portraits wide open, when I do that focus and recompose method, 90% of the time, the focus is out by the time i frame the shot.

That's the main reason why I like th 5D3...it has enough cross points on the edges so i can use the one nearest to the position i want in focus without having to move too much to recompose...
Focus locking works on small aperture lenses but definately not for large one and when the center point is half a screen away from the actual "eye" i want in focus...Even for the 5D3, i find i'm using the center point only 20% of the time i'm shooting..i'm mostly using points at the edges because portraits is pretty much all i shoot these days..


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 20, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> The 6D should be compared cameras in the same range, not something higher..



If it's about price range, then the Canon competition is the 5d2, which is indeed the real successor to the 5d2 - for the some of the advantages of the http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11309.45

As for the real competition it'd be the Nikon d600, but we wouldn't want to compare that to the 6d w/o becoming suicidal 

But imho a comparison to the 5d3 is still interesting because it for example what current Canon firmware can offer and what has been cut from the 6d for no reason at all other than marketing / product differentiation, also for example the double-button layout of the 5d2 vs. the one function per button of 60d/6d.



spinworkxroy said:


> So it's a good thing the outer points are not cross type because it's very hard to move th points using the thumb wheel thing...



Um, you're mixing that up - the outer points not being cross-type is about their precision, not about the physical method to select them. However imho for 9-11 af points a joystick is not necessary and it can also be done with a multicontroller.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the real reason why 6D is being compared to 5D3 is not necessarily to look down on 6D but to gauge if the extra money to get 5D3 instead is worth it or not. For most Canon users, Nikon D600 even if it has a "purely-subjective-superior" specifications is not under consideration due to existing lenses.


----------



## Badger (Jan 20, 2013)

For goodness sake people, buy the camera that is right for YOU, and that YOU can afford, and that does all the things YOU want it to do. 
For me, the 6D struck the right balance. I wish it was a 5DIII with GPS and WiFi for $2000, but it isn't. I came from a 20D, which I loved, and took some great pictures with, to this marvel (ISO 6400, who knew?).
It seems that for some people, money is no object and want the best. God bless you, go for it. At the end of the day, the 6D is right for some people, and very wrong for others.
Thanks Jay for the review, I appreciate it.


----------



## raiveeson (Jan 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> For goodness sake people, buy the camera that is right for YOU, and that YOU can afford, and that does all the things YOU want it to do.
> For me, the 6D struck the right balance. I wish it was a 5DIII with GPS and WiFi for $2000, but it isn't. I came from a 20D, which I loved, and took some great pictures with, to this marvel (ISO 6400, who knew?).
> It seems that for some people, money is no object and want the best. God bless you, go for it. At the end of the day, the 6D is right for some people, and very wrong for others.
> Thanks Jay for the review, I appreciate it.



Hi BADGER ,

FINALLY some one appreciates me..Lol ... I really worked hard to make a good review... Wish more people liked it... Very kind of you .. Thank you again...

- JAY


----------



## aalbert (Jan 20, 2013)

+1 Badger!

You are right... Came from a T2i... and the 6D was right for me.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> spinworkxroy said:
> 
> 
> > So it's a good thing the outer points are not cross type because it's very hard to move th points using the thumb wheel thing...
> ...



I think what he means is that the controls to change AF points are so bad that he is thankful he doesn't have to use them because he only uses the 1 cross-type point.


----------



## Area256 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Dylan777 said:


> 6D should be considered as 1point AF camera



For sports sure, the other AF points aren't so hot, but for portraits I've actually found the outer points to work quite well. 

I tend not to shoot faster than f/2.0 for portraits, so maybe the f/1.2 shooters will have issues, but then again, the outer points on the 5D3/1Dx aren't super sensitive anyway. The vast majority of my shots with off centre focus points are spot on, and for portraits that's all I need - the few that miss aren't a big deal.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 6D is amazing... Review and image samples coming soon...*



Wildfire said:


> I think what he means is that the controls to change AF points are so bad that he is thankful he doesn't have to use them because he only uses the 1 cross-type point.



Ah, right, thanks for translating 



Area256 said:


> For sports sure, the other AF points aren't so hot, but for portraits I've actually found the outer points to work quite well.



I hope so, because otherwise the "orientation linked af point selection" on the 6d would be a real joke - I'm looking forward to the in-depth dpreview.com review on the 6d for this.


----------

